# hasta las cejas



## aneres

otra frase que no entiendo (tambien sin contexto....mi listado!):
< se puso de barro hasta las cejas >
???


----------



## slado22

Ciao!
Non capisci "hasta las cejas" (fino alle ciglia)?
Vuol dire completamente, fino al collo:
"Si sporcò di fango fino al collo".

Se metti l'espressione nel titolo, magari anche altri "foreros" in difficoltà non dovranno rifare la stessa domanda! Grazie


----------



## aneres

Ok, grazie!
Quello che non capivo era "se puso de barro".....
Hai ragione sul titolo, seguirò il consiglio!


----------



## slado22

Grazie!


----------



## krolaina

Como sinónimo también se dice "hasta arriba". Me pregunto si en italiano existe el equivalente literal...


----------



## aneres

Hola!
Algo parecido a "hasta arriba" podria ser "fin sopra i capelli"....no me sale nada mas...

ciao e buona serata


----------



## Neuromante

No me suena "Fin sopra i capelli" con este significado. ¿Sería un equivalente a "estar harto", no? Si es así, en tu duda "Hasta las cejas" se refiere a "Completamente" como ya indicó Slado y no le cuadra.


----------



## aneres

La frase mas frecuente es "ne ho *fin sopra i capelli*" que tiene el significado de "estoy harto", es como decir "estoy sumergido (es asì?) completamente en algo malo"... Si entiendo bien, "hasta las cejas" se parece mucho a esta forma....las cejas y el pelo son muy cercanos....."Estoy sumergido hasta la cabeza"......

slado, estàs de acuerdo? 

hasta pronto


----------



## slado22

Hombre, digamos que en parte puedo estar de acuerdo.  Me puse hasta las cejas/me puse harto significan lo mismo en determinados contextos, como por ejemplo "comer". Pero "me he hartado a comer galletas" ya significa otra cosa... Yo no los utilizaría indiscriminadamente. 
¡que tengáis todxs un buen día!


----------



## aneres

No sè si te entiendo bien: "me he hartado a comer galletas" quiere decir "mi sono riempito mangiando biscotti" o tambièn que no quieres comer mas galletas? 
Quiero decir: esta frase solo te dice que has comido mucho o lleva tambien el sentido que no puedes mas???
gracias y buen dia a ti


----------



## Neuromante

Es que "Hasta las cejas" no implica estar harto. Puede o no puede implicarlo, para ser  precisos. Y en el caso del barro no lo implica.
Para que lo hiciera la frase debería ser.
ESTABA (O estubo) hasta las cejas DE ESTAR en barro. (No hace falta el artículo)


Con respcto a tu último post, pues más o menos lo mismo:
Pero en este caso puede querer decir las dos cosas o una cualquiera de ellas con exclusión de la otra. No hay forma de saberlo, es una laguna del español


----------



## Ela25

Aneres, pienso igual que neuromante respecto a tu ultimo post. En Español "me he hartado de comer galletas" tiene el sentido de que ya no puedes seguir mas y por tanto implica que has comido muchas.
Por cierto Aneres, adoro tu ciudad! secondo me, es hermosa pese a todo lo que sucede. Siempre que puedo me escapo!.

Ela25 xx


----------



## aneres

Uhm....creo que me estoy confundiendo... entonces, podemos decir que:

"*hasta las cejas / hasta arriba*" es en italiano "*completamente*" 
ej.: me he mojado hasta las cejas / hasta arriba

"*estar harto*" corresponde a "*no poder mas*", en italiano "*non poterne più*"
ej.: estoy harto de ti

Es asì? Y otra pregunta:

Se puede utilizar *hasta las cejas *o* hasta arriba* para entender que no soportas mas a alguien? Algo como: "Te tengo hasta arriba"?????
O es una forma que existe solo en mi cabeza????

Ela, yo tambien adoro mi ciudad pero de verdad ....è diventato molto difficile viverci!

Gracias :0)


----------



## Dudu678

Se puede estar hasta arriba de algo o de alguien:

_¡Estoy hasta arriba de ti!
¡Estoy hasta arriba de esto!

_Sin embargo el mismo uso es imposible con _estar hasta las cejas_, que sólo significa _completamente_.


----------



## aneres

Vale! Entendido!

muchas garcias


----------

